
Canon Releases Software to Turn Their EOS DSLRs into Webcams for macOS - devy
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/you-asked-canon-delivers-the-eos-webcam-utility-beta-software-now-available-for-macos1-users-301066387.html
======
devy
I just realized that Nikon does the same - albeit not releasing a specific
software/firm but rather a guide for 2 options they listed there:

[https://www.nikonusa.com/en/learn-and-explore/live-
streaming...](https://www.nikonusa.com/en/learn-and-explore/live-streaming-
with-nikon-cameras.page)

